# الزئبق الأحمر



## سيار (19 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخوة المهندسين هذه مشاركتي الثانية بعد المشاركة الأولى والتي كانت بعنوان اسرار صناعة غراء السيراميك ومواد البناء والتي لم تنتهي احببت ان اورد نقاش حول الزئبق الأحمر 
كما قيل تم التصريح عنه بالاتحاد السوفيتي السابق ولكن الى الان لم يكشف عنه 
واستخداماته هامة جدا سوف ازودكم بها انشالله 
ممكن ان استفيد من خبرتكم قبل ان اتابع موضعي الذي طرحته الرجاء تزويدي بما تعرفون عن الزئبق الأحمر لأنه كما تعرفون كل منا ناقص علم وشكرا لكم


----------



## esamdin (20 مايو 2006)

*Hg2Sb2O7*

لمزيد من المعلومات :
www.geocities.com/esamdin


----------



## سيار (20 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا للأخ esamdin على المعلومة أنا قمت بزيارة الموقع ولكنك أخي الكريم تتكلم عن نوع من أنواع أكاسيد الزئبق 
أنا أتكلم عن الزئبق الأحمر المستخدم بالمفعلات النووية هنالك فرق بين الأثنين وليس بهذه السهولة يمكن الحصول عليه وشكرا على معلومتك


----------



## م ب (24 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا أخ esam


----------



## كمال_حامد (15 أغسطس 2006)

الزئبق الاحمر مادة يقولون انها خرافية ولاتوجد واذا وجدتها فسعرها خرافي لان خواصها خرافية . حدثنا بسرعة عن هذا الزئبق ليس لدي معلومات عنه سوي ان سعره خرافي ومطلوب بشدة


----------



## haadi (15 أغسطس 2006)

سمعنا عنها إلا أنني لا أعرف شيئا عنها ...... كل ما أعلمه هو أن لا تصرح حتى أنك تعرف شيئا عنها...؟؟؟؟


----------



## RamadanNaser (20 أغسطس 2006)

استخدمه المصريون القدماء لحفظ الموتى والان لا نعرف لة استخدام لعدم وجودة


----------



## كمال_حامد (22 أغسطس 2006)

بعد كل هذه الفترة يبدو انك ايضا لاتعرف شيئا عن هذا الزبق الاحمر يا سيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاررر


----------



## عامر شامل (27 أغسطس 2006)

ان الزئبق الاحمر مادة خطيرة وان اقتنائها ومحاولة الحصول على هذه المادة يعاقب عليها القانون كونها تستعمل لاعمال تخرببية وان الاحتكاك بها يؤدي الى امراض سرطانية .


----------



## engwyk (27 أغسطس 2006)

الزميل المحترم.......
الزئبق الأحمر هو عبارة عن مزيج من أكاسيد الزئبق و الأنتموان بنسب معينة تم تشعيعها بجرعات عالية من الإشعاع من خلال إدخالها إلى مفاعلات نووية ( مفاعلات الطيف السريع ) في الاتحاد السوفيتي سابقاً ( بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية ). يشاع بأن كمية صغيرة من هذه المادة ( بصيغتها المشععة ) قادرة على قدح تفاعل اندماجي في كمية من الهيدروجين ( قنبلة هيدروجينية ) لذلك تلاحظ أنها مادة محظورة و أن الناس يتكلمون عنها بشكل غريب مع أنه لا يوجد حتى الآن دليل أو تجربة محددة تؤكد هذه القدرة الخارقة لمثل هذه المادة .


----------



## محمد عبد الرحيم صي (28 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
إن الزئبق الأحمر أكثر سمية من الزئبق العادي وأغلى سعرا وندرة وهو مادة مسرطنة
وشكرا


----------



## mtak (29 أغسطس 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء
لقد شاهدتة يستعمل فى مناجم الذهب القيمة نوعا ما
حيث انة له قدرة على استخلاصة من طحين احجار الكوارتز


----------



## سيار (30 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ كمال حامد شكرا على تعليك ولكن انت تتهم الآخرين بعدم المعرفة اذا كنت أنت لاعلم لك بموضوع الزئبق الأحمر فهذا لايعني أن غيرك ليس على علم به 
ولكن اخي الكريم ليس كل مايعرف يقال ممكن أنا أطلت بالزمن هذا لغاية بنفس يعقوب 
اخي الكريم أغلب الأعضاء هم من تلاميذ الجامعه يعني خبرتهم ضعيفة والكل يبحث عن مطلب يساعده بالحياة 
ومشاركتي بموضوع الزئبق الأحمر لأنني أبحث عن غير تلاميذ الجامعه 
أتمنى أن تكون رسالتي واضحة وشكرا لك


----------



## كمال_حامد (31 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ سيار ان اعرف انك اطلت لشيء في نفس يعقوب ولكن قصد ان احثك علي ان تكتب مالديك بسرعة حتي تعم الفائدة . الزئبق الاحمر لايوجد في الجدول الدوري للعناصر وبالتالي لاعلم لي به وقد كثر الكلام عنه اخيرا من بسطاء الناس اكثر من الاخرين . من ضمن التعليقات انه مادة مسرطنة او مادة مخربة . لكن يقول بسطاء الناس ان الجن يحب هذه المادة حبا جما ومستعد يدفع لك اي مبلغ لانها تعيد له شبابه . !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
اخي سيار لا اعرف عن هذه المادة اية شي ولا اقصد ان اتهم الاخرين بعدم المعرفة فالعلم بحر لاساحل له ((وما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا ))


----------



## كمال_حامد (31 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا 
.............................................


----------



## ابوسما (3 سبتمبر 2006)

الرجاء الاستفسار من الرئيس العراقي الحالي صدام حسين عن ماهو الزئبق الاحمر فهو اعرف الناس به ؟


----------



## ابوسما (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*صدام عز العرب رغم انوف الحاقدين*

العراقيون يعرفون الزئبق الاحمر جيدا


----------



## kmb18 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ....... كما قال الاخ كمال حامد اشهر ما يقال عن الزئبق الاحمر انه يسخر لك الجن و بالتالى تسطتيع فعل المعجزات على سبيل المثال سرقة حسابات من البنوك و الخ الخ ... و انه موجود مع مومياوات الفراعنه ... و تم بالفعل عمليات نصب و قتل بسبب هذا الوهم .. و انا شخصيا لى صديق تورط فى مثل هذه الاعمال ....... الاخ engwyk كلامك اكثر علمية و ده المطلوب و ان كنا نطمع فى معلومات اكثر و ادق للتوضيح لا من لا يعلم شكرا لك ....... الاخ سيار..... كويس انك اثرت هذا الموضوع لانه هام توضيحة بشكل علمى للنقذ كثير من البسطاء من الوقوع فى الشرك و يا ريت لو حصلت على معلومات تمدنا بها ..... و جزى الله الجميع خيرا


----------



## kmb18 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

شئ نادر ... ثمنه الملايين
الزئبق الأحمر





هو شئ نادر. بل اكثر من نادر . ثمنه بالملايين واسمه قد يقود الى القمه او الهاوية, قصته ارتبطت قديماً - وحديثاً أيضاً بالجن والشياطين والكنوز . لكنه في الواقع أخطر من ذلك بكثير خاصة انه يدخل مباشرة في صناعة الاسلحة المتطوره كما يدخل في صناعة النشاط الذري بمختلف انواعه..., ذلك هو الزئبق الأحمر... 





فماهو الزئبق الاحمر وماهي حقيقته ؟؟ 

ذكر تقرير أعد لأحد وزراء خارجية الاتحاد السوفيتي - سابقاً - مايلي: 
ان الاتحاد السوفيتي - سابقاً - بدأ بانتاج هذه المادة عام 1968م في مركز " دوبنا" للابحاث النوويه, وان الكيماويين المختصين يعرفونها بهذا الرمز H925 B207 وهي مادة تبلغ كثافتها 23 جراماً في السنتيمتر المكعب.




وقد بلبلت هذه الدرجة الفائقة الكثافة عقول العلماء الغربيين,اذ انها اعلى من درجة كثافة اي مادة معروفه في العالم بما في ذلك المعادن النقية.

من المعروف ان كثافة الزئبق المستخدم في قياس درجات الحرارة يبلغ 13.6 جرام في السنتيمتر المكعب , فيما تبلغ كثافة البلوتونيوم النقي اقل قلاً من 20 جرام في السنتيمتر المكعب .





هناك سؤال قد يدور في ذهن البعض ممن لهم بعض الاطلاع وهو: 
هل للزئبق الاحمر علاقه بالاثار والمومياوات المصرية القديمة ؟؟ 

اجاب على هذا السؤال الباحث الاثري المصري ومدير متحف التحنيط في مدينة الاقصر/ محمد يحي عويضه حيث قال : 

ان الزئبق الاحمر عباره عن بودرة معدنية حمراء اللون ذات اشعاع لاتزال تستخدم في عمليات ذات صلة بالانشطار النووي , ومصدر تصنيعه وتصديره او لنقل تهريبه لدول العالم هي دول الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق اذ تقوم بعض العصابات بتهريبه من داخل المفاعلات النوويه هناك ليباع بملايين الدولارات في الخارج . 

اما مايسمى بالزئبق الاحمر المصري فهو شئ لا وجود له ولا علاقة بين الزئبق الاحمر والفراعنه ولا يوجد اي بحث تاريخي او علمي حتى اليوم يثبت استخدامهم له في عمليات التحنيط . والغريب ان البعض يشيع ان كهنة مصر القديمة كانوا يستعينون بالجان لثقب " بلحة "ووضع مقدار من الزئبق الاحمر المصري المزعوم بداخلها ’ لكن الذين عملوا في حقل الحفريات والتنقيب الاثري لم يسجلوا ولا حاله واحده لظهور شئ اسمه الزئبق الاحمر المصري. 





بقي ان اذكر ان شخصية عربية رفيعة تعرضت لعملية نصب عندما طلب البعض من تلك الشخصيه مبلغ 27 مليون دولار مقابل الحصول على زجاجة صغيرة تحتوي على سائل من الزئبق الاحمر المصري المزعوم ..
منقول عن منتدى بيت معلمى الكمياء الكمياء


----------



## kmb18 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ....... كما قال الاخ كمال حامد اشهر ما يقال عن الزئبق الاحمر انه يسخر لك الجن و بالتالى تسطتيع فعل المعجزات على سبيل المثال سرقة حسابات من البنوك و الخ الخ ... و انه موجود مع مومياوات الفراعنه ... و تم بالفعل عمليات نصب و قتل بسبب هذا الوهم .. و انا شخصيا لى صديق تورط فى مثل هذه الاعمال ....... الاخ engwyk كلامك اكثر علمية و ده المطلوب و ان كنا نطمع فى معلومات اكثر و ادق للتوضيح لا من لا يعلم شكرا لك ....... الاخ سيار..... كويس انك اثرت هذا الموضوع لانه هام توضيحة بشكل علمى للنقذ كثير من البسطاء من الوقوع فى الشرك و يا ريت لو حصلت على معلومات تمدنا بها ..... و جزى الله الجميع خيرا


----------



## kmb18 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/91D6B3B5-4AB7-48FD-B834-1B27A1F98CE3.htm
هذا الرابط يا اخوانى به معلومات قيمة عن الموضوع من برنامج سرى للغاية


----------



## كمال_حامد (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*الزئبق الاحمر :- نقاش ثر+ استراحة*

لقد اثري الاخ سيار النقاش حول الزبق الاحمر . حيث اتضح ان معظم الناس بنسبة عالية لديهم معلومات عن هده المادة السحرية . ما رايكم في الاستراحة قليلا مع هده الدعاية لكي تكسب لاب توب مجانا انا شخصيا لدي 5 مسجليين بقي لي 13 للتسجيل ثم اكسب لابتوب ادا الشركة ما طلعت كدابة علي العموم اطلب من الاخوة المشاركين اتباع الاتي ولن تخسروا شيئا :_

باتباع الخطوات ادناه و الكلام دعاية لشركة ايثر لمنتجها الجديد :12: :67: 
شركة Acer 
كل ما عليك إتباع خطوات التسجيل 
من خلال هذا الرابط
http://notebook.GustoNetwork.com/index.php?mid=769954

- ستظهر لك صفحة اختر منها register now

2- ثم تظهر لك صفحة مطلوب فيها بياناتك أملأها

3- بعد الضغط علي JoinNow ستظهر لك صفحة تبين إكمال تسجيلك ومن ثم قم 
بإدخال اسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور

4- اختر من الصفحة التي ظهرت yes

5- اختر من الصفحة الأخرى التي ظهرت Go to your GustoNetwork Account 
6- اختر من أعلي الصفحة كلمة (Referrals)

10-ستعود بك الوصلة الى صفحة (Referrals) مرة أخري ولكن هذه المرة 
سيظهر بها (وصلة باللون الأحمر) انسخها ثم قم بنشرها وإذا اشترك من خلالها 
18 مشترك مباشرة فسوف يتم الاتصال بك
من خلال بيانات تسجيلك التى أدخلتها بالخطوة 2 ليتم تسليمك الجهاز

العرض هذا بإذن الله صادق والسبب هو أن شركة Acer شركة كبيرة وأطلقت هذا 
العرض الترويجي الضخم منذ مدة قصيرة جدا
والعرض مجرب وناس كثير يقولون انهم ربحوا منهم ... وكل ما عليك التسجيل 
وهو مجاناً ولن تخسر شئ
يمكنك تحت اي لحظة مشاهدة رصيدك من الدين يسجلون تحت الرابط التابع لك بالضغط علي Referrals

[GRADE="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]لكن احزروا الهاكرزز 
[/GRADE]​​
​


----------



## al3ashg-ksa (6 سبتمبر 2006)

الزئبق الاحمر هو خرافة 
ولاكن ما يعرف بالزئبق الاحمر هو كبيرتات الزئبق


----------



## كمال_حامد (6 سبتمبر 2006)

وهل كبيرتات الزئبق لديها تلك الخواص يا al3ashg-ksa


----------



## al3ashg-ksa (8 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي هذي خرافات لا وجودد لها


----------



## al3ashg-ksa (8 سبتمبر 2006)

نسييييييييت اقول ان الزئبق الاحمر الموجود في افريقيا هو اليورانيوم الذي جائت امريكا واخذته وراحت


----------



## عضو1 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ماهي الخطوات اللازمه لمعرفة الزئبق الأحمر أو الماده الخام تراب الزئبق الأحمر كيف يمكننا التأكد ..


----------



## المهندس باسل قاسم (18 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووورين
طبعا بيختلف كتير اذا كان في شوائب عن اذا كان نقي
وهو كثافته 13.6
وشكرا الكن


----------



## CHE Amjad (19 نوفمبر 2008)

هل هذا المركب يستحق كل هذا الجدل؟ المعرفه شي عظيم و لكن الاعظم من ذلك تطبيق المعرفه على ارض الواقع و تطبيقه في الناحيه العمليه و ليست العلميه 
امنى ان يكون هنالك يوما نستطيع استخدام الزئبق الاحمر في وطننا العربي 

كل الاحترام و التقدير لكم جميعا


----------



## كمال_حامد (23 نوفمبر 2008)

che Amjad قال:


> هل هذا المركب يستحق كل هذا الجدل؟ المعرفه شي عظيم و لكن الاعظم من ذلك تطبيق المعرفه على ارض الواقع و تطبيقه في الناحيه العمليه و ليست العلميه
> امنى ان يكون هنالك يوما نستطيع استخدام الزئبق الاحمر في وطننا العربي
> 
> كل الاحترام و التقدير لكم جميعا



شي غريب حقا حتي الان لايوجد من يزيل الغموض عن ما يسمي بالزئبق الاحمر عموما اوكسيد الزئبق بدرة حمراء وكبريتات الزئبق بلورات صلبة بيضاء و الزئبق العادي ابيض لامع سائل فضي بينما يقال ان الزئبق الاحمر هو سائل زئبقي احمر انا اعتقد بانه لايوجد ما يسمي بالزئبق الاحمر


----------



## الباحث السودانى (9 نوفمبر 2009)

الزئبق الاحمر هى شى من أختراع الخيال ,,, ماهى فائدتها للافراد ؟؟ أذا افترضنا الحصول عليها ,هى شى يستعمله الدجالين ويدعون انها تحول الاوراق الى دولارات وغيرها من اساليب اللصوص,وتم الاحتيال على مئات من الناس بهذا الاسلوب ,وفى دولة عربية تسابق الناس ويبحثون عن (ماكينات الخياطة) القديمة ويشترونها بالاف الدولارات بعد ان سرت شائعة بان الماكينات القديمة بها فى مكان ما داخلها زئبق أحمر ,تخيلوا مستوى الجهل وقلة العقل ,واذا كانت هى حقيقة وتستعمل فى القنبلة الهيدروجينية او فى المفاعلات النووية , ماذا ستفعل بها اذا حصلت عليها هل ستصنع بها قنبلة هيدروجينية ام مفاعل نووى صغير فى حديقة البيت ؟؟؟ دون شك ستجد من لديهم الرغبة فى الشراء ومستعدين ان يدفعوا مئات الالاف من الدولارات مقابل الجرام الواحد ,,اذا كانت هى حقيقة سيكون الاشعاع قضى عليك قبل ان يصل الزبون ويشترى ,ولكن مادام الموضوع خيال فى خيال ستظل سليم معافى ولن يكون هناك زبون ليدفع مئات الالاف من الدولارات وستظل فى انتظارالاجابة الابدية (هل الزئبق الاحمر حقيقة ام خيال)؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (9 نوفمبر 2009)

سيار قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الأخوة المهندسين هذه مشاركتي الثانية بعد المشاركة الأولى والتي كانت بعنوان اسرار صناعة غراء السيراميك ومواد البناء والتي لم تنتهي احببت ان اورد نقاش حول الزئبق الأحمر
> كما قيل تم التصريح عنه بالاتحاد السوفيتي السابق ولكن الى الان لم يكشف عنه
> واستخداماته هامة جدا سوف ازودكم بها انشالله
> ممكن ان استفيد من خبرتكم قبل ان اتابع موضعي الذي طرحته الرجاء تزويدي بما تعرفون عن الزئبق الأحمر لأنه كما تعرفون كل منا ناقص علم وشكرا لكم


_ السلام عليكم _
_الموضوع منقول_

_صـور الزئبق الأحمر ..
















1 ~ 

__حير العلماء وبيعت زجاجة منه بـ 27 مليون دولار
الزئبق الأحمر بين استخراج كنوز الأرض والانشطار النووي

__ينتشر بين الكثير من أوساط الناس وجود كميات كبيرة من الكنوز القديمة المدفونة تحت الأرض وأنها محروسة من الجن وقد شاع بينهم أيضاً قدرة الدجالين والمشعوذين على استخدام الجن في استخراج هذه الكنوز . وقد ارتبطت هذه الاعتقادات بـ " الزئبق الأحمر " الذي يؤكد البعض قدرته الهائلة على تسخير الجان لاستخراج هذه الكنوز وسرقة الأموال من خزائن البنوك ، وظهر تبعاً لذلك ما سمي بـ " التنزيل " وهو ما يمارسه الدجالون والمشعوذون من تنزيل الأموال المسروقة للزبون عن طريق استخدام الجن ..
وفي هذه الحلقة نقف بكم على حقيقة " الزئبق الأحمر" وعلاقته باستخراج الكنوز ، ونقدم لكم تجربة مشعوذ تاب إلى الله كانت له تجارب في هذا المجال ، ونعرض لكم بعض قضايا النصب والاحتيال التي مارسها البعض لترويج الزئبق الأحمر ، ونقدم لكم في النهاية رؤية شرعية حول هذا الأمر .. من خلال هذه الحلقة المثيرة والمليئة بالحكايات الغريبة عن الزئبق الأحمر واستخراج الكنوز .

__حـقـيـقـة الـزئـبـق الأحـمـر


__وللتعرف على حقيقة " الزئبق الأحمر " نذكر لكم هذه الحادثة : فقد وقع بين أيدي المحقق الصحفي البريطاني " غوين روبرتس " تقرير أعد لعناية " يوجيني " وزير الخارجية الروسي الذي كان وقتئذ على رأس جهاز الاستخبارات الروسية ، عن حقيقة مادة الزئبق الأحمر .
وقد ذكر ذلك التقرير أن ما كان يعرف بالاتحاد السوفييتي بدأ بإنتاج هذه المادة عام 1968م في مركز " دوبنا " للأبحاث النووية ، وأن الكيماويين المتخصصين يعرفون هذه المادة بهذا الرمز ( H925 B206 ) وهي مادة تبلغ كثافتها ( 23 ) جراماً في السنتيمتر المكعب . وقد أحدثت هذه الدرجة الفائقة من الكثافة بلبلة في عقول العلماء الغربيين ، إذ أنها أعلى من درجة كثافة أي مادة معروفة في العالم ، بما في ذلك المعادن النقية .. ومن المعروف أن كثافة الزئبق المستخدم في قياس درجات الحرارة تبلغ (6,13 ) جراماً في السنتيمتر المكعب ، فيما تبلغ كثافة البلوتونيوم النقي أقل قليلاً من (20) جراماً في السنتيمتر المكعب الواحد . ويعتبر الزئبق الأحمر من المواد النادرة جداً وثمنه قد يصل إلى ملايين الدولارات .
وقصة الزئبق الأحمر ارتبطت قديماً وحديثاً بالجن والشياطين والكنوز . ولكنه في الواقع أخطر من ذلك بكثير خاصة وأنه يدخل مباشرة في صناعة الأسلحة المتطورة ، كما يدخل في صناعة النشاط الذري بمختلف أنواعه . ويؤكد بعض الباحثين في علم الآثار أن هناك بالفعل ما يسمى " الزئبق الأحمر " وهو عبارة عن بودرة معدنية حمراء اللون ذات إشعاع ، لا تزال تستخدم في عمليات ذات صلة بالانشطار النووي ومصدر تصنيعه وتصديره لدول العالم هو بعض دول الاتحاد السوفييتي السابق ، إذ تقوم بعض العصابات بتهريبه من داخل المفاعلات النووية هناك ليباع بملايين الدولارات في بعض دول العالم .

الزجاجة التي أثارت القضية


__في بداية الأربعينات من القرن الماضي تم اكتشاف زجاجة تخص أحد كبار قواد الجيش في عصر الأسرة 27 " آمون.تف.نخت " الذي تم تحنيطه في داخل تابوته نتيجة عدم التمكن من تحنيط جده خارج المقبرة بسبب أحداث سياسية مضطربة في عصره .
وقد بدأ الحديث عن الزئبق الأحمر في الأصل بعدما عثر الأثري المصري زكي سعد على سائل ذي لون بني يميل إلى الاحمرار أسفل مومياء " آمون.تف.نخت " قائد الجيوش المصرية خلال عصر الأسرة (27) ولا يزال هذا السائل محفوظاً في زجاجة تحمل خاتم وشعار الحكومة المصرية ، وتوجد داخل متحف التحنيط في مدينة الأقصر . وتعتبر هذه الزجاجة السبب الرئيسي في انتشار كل ما يشاع عن ما يسمى بالزئبق الأحمر المصري . وهذه المقبرة قد وجدت بحالتها ولم تفتح منذ تم دفنها ، وعندما تم فتح التابوت الخاص بالمومياء الخاص بـ " آمون.تف.نخت " وجد بجوارها سائل به بعض المواد المستخدمة في عملية التحنيط وهي عبارة عن ( ملح نطرون ، ونشارة خشب ، وراتنج صمغي ، ودهون عطرية ، ولفائف كتانية ، وترينتينا ) .
ونتيجة إحكام غلق التابوت على الجسد والمواد المذكورة ، حدثت عملية تفاعل بين مواد التحنيط الجافة والجسد ، أنتجت هذا السائل الذي وضع في هذه الزجاجة ، وبتحليله وجد أنه يحتوي على ( 90،86 % ) سوائل آدمية ( ماء ، دم أملاح ، أنسجة رقيقة ) و ( 7،36 % ) أملاح معدنية ( ملح النطرون ) و ( 0،12 % ) محلول صابوني و (0،01 % ) أحماض أمينية ، و ( 1،65 % ) مواد التحنيط ( راتنج ، صمغ + مادة بروتينية ) .
وقد أدى انتشار خبر اكتشاف هذه الزجاجة إلى وقوع الكثير من عمليات النصب والاحتيال منها ما تداولته الصحف قبل عدة سنوات عن تعرض شخصية عربية مرموقة لعملية نصب عندما نصب عليه البعض بيع زجاجة تحتوي على الزئبق الأحمر المصري بمبلغ 27 مليون دولار ، وقد حرر محضر بهذه الواقعة تحت رقم ( 17768 ) إداري قسم جنحة نصب ، بجمهورية مصر العربية . ومن أحدث قضايا الزئبق الأحمر تلك التي أمر اللواء أحمد شفيع مساعد وزير الداخلية المصري لأمن الجيزة بتحويل المتهمين فيها للنيابة للتحقيق معهم . وكانت مباحث الجيزة قد ألقت القبض على طالب اسمه أحمد محمد أحمد ومدرس في مدرسة أوسيم التابع لمحافظة الجيزة اسمه صابر السيد ، وبحوزتهما قارورة تحتوي على الزئبق الأحمر ، زعما أنهما بواسطته استدلا على آثار مدفونة تحت الأرض ، وعثرت المباحث معهما بالفعل على قطع أثرية تنتمي لعصور مختلفة وتقدر قيمتها بسبعة ملايين جنيه إضافة إلى سائل أحمر اللون ، قالا أنه ساعدهما في العثور على الكنز وقالا في التحقيقات أن شخصاً ثالثاً استعمل هذا الزئبق الأحمر في تحضير الجان ، وأن هذا الجان قادهما إلى الآثار المدفونة تحت منزل أحدهما .

اعترافات مشعوذ تائب

__حول علاقة الزئبق الأحمر بالجن وباستخراج الكنوز .. يقول حامد آدم وهو مشعوذ تاب إلى الله وتحول إلى داعية ، عن هذه العلاقة : إن تلك حقيقة وإن الجن يطلبون الزئبق الأحمر ، من الإنسان وهو غالي الثمن وقد يصل سعره إلى مئات الألوف بل ملايين الدولارات ، لأن الواحد من الجن يتغذى به ويساعده في إطالة عمره ، ويجعله شاباً ويعطيه قوة ، هذا الزئبق الأحمر لن يكون له أي مفعول على الجان إلا إذا حصل عليه من إنسان . ومن دونه لا يؤثر فيه ، ولهذا يطلب الجان من الدجال والمشعوذ الذي يتعامل معه أن يحضر له هذا الزئبق الأحمر بكميات معينة بقوة ونقاء يصلان إلى ( 93،7 % ) ومقابل هذا يعطي الجان الإنسان أموالاً ضخمة يسرقها من البنوك ومن مطابع العملة في البلدان المختلفة . وقد يخدع الجان الإنسان بأن يعطيه هذا المال لاستخدامه فترة معينة لا تتعدى أسابيع أو أياماً حسب إنفاقه مع حارس المال من الجن والآخرين الجن . وهكذا تتم عمليات " التنزيل " المعقدة وفق اتفاقيات بين الجن والإنسان ، والجن والجن .
ويعترف حامد آدم بأنه قام بهذا العمل لصالح أحد الأشخاص عام 1995 وكانت الكمية ( 800 ) جرام ، وقد نفذت العملية وأحضر الجان لصاحب الزئبق مالاً من فئة الدولار الواحد . ويضيف حامد عن أساليب الشعوذة وتغيير الأشياء إلى مال ويقول إنه كان يحول أوراق الشجر إلى مال وفق تعاويذ معينة ، بعضها لفترة معينة وأخرى لمدة طويلة . وقد سألت الجن مرة من أين يحضر هذه الأموال ، فقال : إنها من كندا من مطبعة العملة لديهم . ويؤكد حامد إن هذا العمل لا علاقة له بالدين أو القرآن . ويعترف أنه تعلم هذا السحر من شيخ هندي قابله في منطقة على الحدود التشادية النيجيرية ، وهو من أشهر الذين يدعون أنهم يعلمون الشخص الكمال أو ما يزعمون أنه التعامل مع الله سبحانه وتعالى والرسول مباشرة . ويستخدم هؤلاء الدجالون أسماء غريبة يدعون أنها سريالية وهي في الحقيقة أسماء لسفهاء الجن الذين يتعاملون معهم ، وحتى يعطي هؤلاء لأنفسهم هالة يدعون أنهم في حضرة روحية .

__"
من باب عدم كتمان العلم .. وبصرف النظر عن وجود دليل شرعي من عدمه .. فما سوف أذكره هو مبلغ علمي نقلا عن الجن المسلمين الذين قدر الله تعالى لهم وصرحوا ببعض المعلومات عن الزئبق وأهميته بالنسبة لهم .. وأنا مجرد ناقل لخبرهم بغض النظر عن رأيي الشخصي

ينقسم الجن من حيث طبيعتهم إلى نوعين: (جن أحمر) حاد عنيف الطباع، و(جن أزرق) أقل حدة وهادىء الطباع، وفي كل منهما نقص، حيث يفتقد كل نوع منهما إلى خصائص تتوافر في طبيعة النوع الآخر.

ونظرا إلى أن منهم منظرين فإنهم يصابون بأعراض الشيخوخة مع تقدمهم في السن، من الهزال والخرف، فسوف يبقى على هذا الحال ما لم يتداوى بعقار يعيد إليه شبابه وقوته، لأنه غلب عليه الكتاب فهو من المنظرين، فلن يموت ولن يتمكن أحد من قتله، مثل (إبليس) فهو من المنظرين، ولن يتمكن مخلوق من قتله.

وعلى هذا فهناك نوعين من الزئبق (زئبق أحمر) و(زئبق أزرق) يحمل كل منهما خصائص حسب نوع الجن، (فالزئبق الأحمر) يحمل خصائص (الجن الأحمر) و(الزئبق الأزرق) يحمل خصائص (الجن الأزرق). وبطريقة لا أعلم كينونتها يقوم الجن بتعاطي هذا الزئبق، ليعيد إليهم شبابهم، ويكسب كل نوع منهم ما ينقصه من الخصائص المكلمة التي يكتسبها النوع الآخر. (فالجن الأحمر) يتعاطى (الزئبق الأزرق) ليكتسب ما ينقصه من خصائص (الجن الأزرق)، بينما (الجن الأزرق) يتعاطى (الزئبق الأحمر)ليكتسب ما ينقصه من خصائص (الجن الأحمر).

ويقوم الجن بتشييد مصانع خاصة لإنتاج (الزئبق) بنوعيه، ثم يقومون بتخزينه في آبار خاصة بكل نوع منها. فالمملكة التي تمتلك كمية أكبر من (الزئبق) تكون ذات مكانة كبيرة بين أقرانها، وأول ما يسلبه الجن من بعضهم البعض هو (الزئبق) لأنه مصدر قوة للمعتدى عليه، لذلك فحين تعتدي الشياطين على الجن المسلمين، فإن أول ما يقومون به هو الهجوم على مصانع وآبار الزئبق ليضعفوا من قوتهم، خاصة وأن (زئبق) الجن المسلمين من أنقى وأفضل أنواع (الزئبق) لديهم، ففيه بركة تفتقدها الشياطين، تماما كما تعتدي الشياطين على طعام المسلم ما لم يسم الله.

لذلك فلا يوجد مريض مصاب بالعين أو المس أو السحر إلا وفي جسده قدر من هذا الزئبق، ولكن لم أجري للمرضى تحاليل طبية لإثبات وجود نسبة من الزئبق أم لا، خاصة وأن النسبة قد تكون قليلقة لصغر حجمها، لكن للجن القدرة على تغيير حجم الأشياء، لذلك فليس هناك معيار يمكن من خلاله تحديد كمية (الزئبق الجني) في دم الإنسان. وعلى هذا أعطي المريض بعض (الطحالب البحرية) لقدرتها العالية على امتصاص السموم من الجسم، مع تنشيط الدورة الدموية بإجراء (الحجامة الجافة)، بهدف تنشيط الجهاز الليمفاوي لمساعدة الجسم على التخلص من هذه السموم. وأخطر مكان يمكن تخزين الجن للزئبق فيه هو (مخ الإنسان) لأن تواجده في هذا الموضع يجذب الشياطين إليه، وبالتالي يفرضون سيطرتهم على الجهاز العصبي للمريض، لذلك فأخطر مكان في جسم الإنسان يواجهه المعالج هو (المخ).

على هذا فلا شغف للجن بزئبق الإنس مطلقا، ولكن المبتدئين من السحرة، حين يسمعون من الجن عن الزئبق، تنصرف أذهانهم إلى الزئبق الإنسي، فسمعت عن ساحرة ثقبت حبة بندق وأفرغتها من لبها، ثم صبت فيها زئبق أبيض، وأغلقت الثقب بالشمع. وهذه سذاجة مفرطة منها، وممن علمها وأوحى لها بفعل ذلك.

لذلك يحصل السحرة على (الزئبق) لجذب الشياطين من خلال السحر للجن المسلمين، وتمكين الشياطين من الاستيلاء على زئبق المسلمين من الجن. فهذا يعد قربانا من السحرة للشياطين، ويجذب إليهم أشد الشياطين وأعتاهم. لذلك فزئبق الجن المسلمين طاهر من الأسحار، بينما زئبق الشياطين نجس وخطر لأنه مكدس بالأسحار، فزئبق الجن المسلمين آمن بالنسبة لأي شيطان يريد الحصول عليه.

هذا خلاصة ما تيسر لي .. والله أعلم

"
_​_
_


----------



## اسلام البدوي (14 نوفمبر 2009)

الزئبق الأحمر يسمى mercury per antimonat ويستخدم فى مفاعلات نووية ذات طابع خاص ويعتبر أعلى مادة كثافة على وجه الأرض إذ تبلغ كثافتة 23.4 وللأسف أطلق الناس عنه إشاعات غريبة وخلطوا بينه وبين المادة التةى توجد فى مومياوات الفراعنة والتى لاتمت للزئبق بصلة وهناك قارورة من هذا السائل موجودة فى أحد متاحف الوجه القبلى وبتحليلها ثبت أنها تحتوى علىأكثر من 90% مواد أدمية واباقى ملح نطرون ومواد تحنيط أى أنها لاتمت للزئبق بأى صلة.


----------



## goran-che.eng (25 نوفمبر 2009)

مشاركة اخ محمد عجيبة قصة حلوة ...


----------



## kassim-t (14 يوليو 2011)

يقولون والعهدة على القائل بأن مادة الزئبق موجودة في جنوب العراق لكن الحديث عن هذا الموضوع كثير وبدون دليل حتى ان احد الاخوة العرب اخبرني بان تلك المادة تدخل بشكل كبير وعجيب في امور السحر وان القليل منه يساوي ثروة...والله العالم على كل حال


----------



## kassim-t (14 يوليو 2011)

يقولون والعهدة على القائل بأن مادة الزئبق موجودة في جنوب العراق لكن الحديث عن هذا الموضوع كثير وبدون دليل حتى ان احد الاخوة العرب اخبرني بان تلك المادة تدخل بشكل كبير وعجيب في امور السحر وان القليل منه يساوي ثروة...والله العالم على كل حال


----------



## فيصل التميمي (14 يوليو 2011)

الله اعلم


----------



## تكسابون (18 يوليو 2011)

سمعت أنه مطلوب من هواة السحر الأسود لذلك له صيت كبير عن قدراته الخرافية
ادخل على الغوغل وحط سحر أسود وربي يسر


----------



## ramzi ata (30 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلمون على المعلومات الجميله


----------



## hussein2020 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

الزئبق الاحمر 2020
مادة مشعة تبلغ كثافتها 23جراما في السانتي متر المكعب وهو ما حير العلماء حيث انها اعلى مادة كثافتا في العلم
بدأ الاتحاد السوفيتي انتاج هذه المادة عام 1968 بتسليط اشعاع معين على الذهب الخالص وذلك للاستخدامات النووية العسكرية حيث يزعم السوفيت بستخدام هذه المادة في القنابل النووية يمكن التقلل من كمية اليورانيوم المستعمل في القنبلة وبذلك التقليل من حجمها وتكلوفتها وزعم لسوفييت انه بستخدام كمية مناسبة من الزئبق الاحمر يمكن صنع قنبلة نووية بحجم البرتقالة وبقوة تدميرية تستطيع ان تمسح مدينة متوسطة الحجم
وتعد هذه المادة كابوسا لامريكا واللوبي الصهيوني فيما اذا وقت بيد ايران او القاعدة او احد الدول العريية ولذلك تم انشاء جيهاز خاص في الموساد مهمته احباط اي محاولة لاعدائه بالحصول على هذه لمادة وخصوصا بعد انهيار الاتحاد السوفيتي وتهريب الزئبق الاحمر 2020 الى السوق السوداء العالمية وكان اهم المهتمين بالحصول على الزئق الاحمر:
<حكومة الفصل العنصري في جنوب افريقيا وتقول بعض الانباء انه حصلت عليه فعلا وكان يرمز لعملية البحث وشراء الزئبق الاحمر بعملية شامبو مما جعل في ما بعد مدينة كيب تاون في جنوب افريقيا قبلة لعملاء الموساد والسي اي اية وحزب الله والعراق وليبا
<العراق
<ايران
<ليبيا
<ويشاع ايضا السعودية وذلك لتقديمه لباكستان 
كما نتج عن ذلك مجوعة اغتيالات في جنوب افريقيا كان ابرزها قتل عالم كيمائي بريطاني كبير كان يعمل لحساب العراق لشراء الزئبق الاحمر على يد الموسادالاسرائيلي ورميه في صندوق سيارة بعد تقطيع اوصاله 
ويعتبر الزئبق الاحمر اغلى مادة في العالم واندرها على الاطلاق
وهناك بعض المشعوذين في الدول العربية يزعمون ان الزئبق الاحمر هو طعام الجن المفضل و يعطيهم الصحة والشباب وطول العمر ومن يمك هذه المادة يستطيع تسخير الجن لطاعته
ولكن انا شخصيا لااصدق هذا الكلام 
واخيراو ليس اخرا اترككم مع تقرير من حلقتين للصحفي الكبير يسري فودة في برنامجه سري للغاية على قناة الجزيرة
الحلقة الاولى

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ixxb2CEf4p4&feature=related
الحلقة الثانية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaKUKqaUL34&feature=related


----------



## كمال_حامد (9 ديسمبر 2011)

it is wonderful substance


----------



## belal7 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

نعم هناك زئبق احمر وهنالك أيظا من يبيعها على شكل بودرة ولكن ليس بالأسعار الخيالية التي تظنونها 
هي ارخص بكثييييير اذا إشتريتها كخام وهي على شكل بودرة حمراء اذا لامستك تحس بحرارة وحكة يستعملها المشعوذون والدجالين. ولكن ما لايعرفها احد كيف يتعامل مع هذه المادة.


----------



## محمد المخزومي (26 يناير 2012)

لا يوجد شيء اسمه الزئبق الأحمر

اذا لم تخني الذاكرة فهو الاسم البديل للماء الثقيل الذي يستخدم في الصناعات النووية !


----------



## سيار (6 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

لن اكمل الموضوع لامور خاصة وشكرا لكم سوف استمر بامور اقل من هيك 

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (8 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

عندي تعليق بسيط جدا على ماورد في مجال الزئبق الاحمر اتمنى وقت نشارك يكون عندنا معرفة او نحط الشاهد اللي بثبت كلامنا حتى يكون هنالك فائده للجميع

هنالك من جزم بعدم وجود الزئبق الاحمر طيب وين الاثبات ماحط الشاهد لكلامه وهنالك من وصفه بأنه يكون على شكل بودرة وطبعا هاد اكسيد الزئبق وليس 

زئبق احمر 

على العموم الحين لو قلت لكم ان هنالك ماده بديلة عن الاسمنت ليست معدن او خشب مثل الاسمنت ويصنع منها بيوت وكل شيء بعتقد القليل فقط ممكن ان يعرفوا 

بهذه الماده والكثيرين رح يقولوا لايوجد طبعا هنالك مادة كيميائية بديلة عن الاسمنت وتطبق حاليا بديل للاسمنت

ولو قلنا ان هنالك محركات سيارات تعمل على الماء بعتقد رح تكون نفس نسبة اللي ذكرناه من عارف ومن لا يعرف طبعا هنالك محركات تعمل على الماء

ولو قلنا ان الهيدروجين ممكن ان يتحول الى سائل بعتقد القليل اللي بيعرف بهيك امور ولكن في الحقيقه تم تحويل الهيدروجين الى سائل

اخواني ان العلم محيط كبير والكيمياء بحر لاقرار له وهو علم التجربه 

مشان هيك في امور كتيره ممكن الواحد يعرفها ولكن يجب ان لايذكرها لاسباب كثيرة المهم خلونا بالمفيد انا باشرت موضوع بسيط ومهم ومربح للي بده 

يباشر بمشروع صغير اسم الموضوع اسرار صناعة مواد التنظيف والصابون والمعقمات ورح اذكر فيه امور كثيرة من اسماء تجارية وعلمية وتراكيب

كثيرة يعني رح يتم حرق تراكيب المصانع الكبيرة والصغيره واللي معه فلوس يعمل مشروع ويشغل اللي محتاج شغل 

الموضوع في قسم الصناعات البتروكيميائية اسرار تصنيع المنظفات والصابون والمعقمات أتمنى من الكل الافاده في هذا المجال وسيبكم من الزئيق ومشاكله 

خلونا نستفيد ونفيد بأمور أقل من هيك والامور الكبيرة ليها اصحابها طبعا ليس تقليل من خبرتكم بس لاني مارح نستفيد من طرح هالمعرفة في هذا المكان

المهم افيدونا بكل ماعندكم في موضوعي اللي باشرت فيه 

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (9 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

قلت احط معلومه بسيطه عن موضوع *الزئبق الأحمر* وهالمعلومه بعتقد كتير بيعرفوها ومافيها اي شيء مجرد تلميح بسيط لعلم كبير 

نقلا عن عالم الكيمياء الذرية الانكليز (فرانك بورنابي) .

بأن الزئبق الاحمر هو عبارة عن مادة مشعة تستخدم في صناعة القنابل النووية. 

ويتم تحضيره .

من تفاعل عنصري الزئبق والانتيمون وفق طريقة 

معينة فينتج سائل لونه أحمر صيغته الكيميائية (Hg2Sb2O7) واسمه العلمي (Mercuric Pyro-Antimonate) بيروأنتيمونات الزئبق، 

واسمه المنتشر والشائع بين الناس عامة الزئبق الاحمر.

وهذه التسمية (الزئبق الاحمر) الشائعة لهذا المحلول هي ما جعلت الكثير من الناس يعتقدون ويظنون خطأ 

بأنه يشبه الزئبق المعدني الفضي اللون ولكن بلون مختلف وهو اللون الاحمر، 

وبالتالي فكل من يدعي امتلاك زئبق احمر معدني انما هو محتال ودجال يستغل جهل الناس عن هذا الموضوع ليبيعهم الزئبق المعدني العادي الفضي اللون بعد 

اضافة صبغة حمراء عليه من الخارج، 

حيث يمكن كشف هذا الاحتيال عن طريق اضافة مادة حمضية واسهل طريقة هي بعصر بضعة نقاط من الليمون مما يؤدي 

الى ازالة الصبغة عن الزئبق وبالتالي عودته الى لونه الفضي الاساسي.

هناك سؤال قد يدور في ذهن البعض ممن لهم بعض الاطلاع وهو: 

هل للزئبق الاحمر علاقه بالاثار والمومياوات المصرية القديمة ؟ 

اجاب على هذا السؤال الباحث الاثري المصري ومدير متحف التحنيط 

في مدينة الاقصر (محمد يحي عويضه) حيث قال: "أن الزئبق الاحمر عباره عن سائل أحمر اللون ذو اشعاع لايزال يستخدم 

في عمليات ذات صلة بالانشطار 

النووي, ومصدر تصنيعه وتصديره او لنقل تهريبه لدول العالم هي دول الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق اذ تقوم بعض العصابات 

بتهريبه من داخل المفاعلات النوويه هناك ليباع بملايين الدولارات في الخارج .

اما ما يسمى بالزئبق الاحمر المصري أو الروحاني أو البارد فهو شئ لا وجود له ولا علاقة بين الزئبق الاحمر والفراعنة ولا 

يوجد اي بحث تاريخي او علمي 

حتى اليوم يثبت استخدامهم له في عمليات التحنيط. و الذين عملوا في حقل الحفريات والتنقيب الاثري لم يسجلوا ولا حالة 

واحدة لظهور شئ اسمه الزئبق الاحمر المصري أو الروحاني" .

اذا مما سبق ذكره نرى بأن الزئبق الاحمر هو مادة مشعة تستخدم في صناعة الاسلحة النووية وتصنيعه وانتاجه محصور في 

دول الاتحاد السوفييتي السابق وعلى رأسها أوكرانيا.

حبيت احط هالمعلومه البسيطه حتى لايتم القول بعدم معرفة اي شيء عن الموضوع الذي طرحته وكما قلت سابقا هنالك 

مواضيع مخصصه لبعض الناس

وأتمنى ان اكون افدت بهذه المعلومه البسيطه واعيد وأقول الكيمياء علم التجربه وياحبذا وقت يتم النقاش بالاخص مع وجود

مثل هالعدد من الكيميائيين أن يكون النقاش علميا ومع تفاعلات ومعادلات حتى الكل يستفيد .

كل نظريه يجب أن يكون لها برهان الكل يبحث عن المعرفة ولكن المعرفة العلمية التي سوف نفيد ونستفيد منها .

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (8 يوليو 2020)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اتمنى الجميع ان يكونوا بخير
تابعونا على الفيس بوك
أسرار المنظفات والكيمياء
اتمنى التوفيق للجيمع


----------

